# What is your favourite wax?



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

If you had choose one paste wax, what would it be? Taking into account gloss, easy of use, durability and price in terms of how each factor is important to you.

I don't own a huge number of waxes but mine so far is Chemical Guy's Pete's 53. Not the most durable but the gloss is deep and dripping wet.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’d probably go for Vonnix blend taking everything into account. I do love Wolfgang Fusion and Autoglym UHD wax but Vonnix Blend is the best overall package.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Tried loads. Would buy 53 again, which I may do.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thats a hard one! Iv Got some very expensive waxes which i like do like more, just because they are so nice to use... but, Best all rounder , i would have to say infinity wax graphene wax,easy to apply, amazing wet look,brilliant beading and durable, not the cheapest but a little goes a very long way
Dsw
Fusso
Wax planet solarized not far behind. 
Favourite to use probably zymol's, pinnacle souveran or wg fuzion 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I'd probably go for Vonnix blend taking everything into account. I do love Wolfgang Fusion and Autoglym UHD wax but Vonnix Blend is the best overall package.


Never heard of Vonnix before. First detailing manufacturer from Brazil that I've come across. Watched a few favourable reviews on YouTube on Vonnix Blend so I just ordered it.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

DistortedVision said:


> Never heard of Vonnix before. First detailing manufacturer from Brazil that I've come across. Watched a few favourable reviews on YouTube on Vonnix Blend so I just ordered it.


I saw them at Waxstock a few years ago when Chongo was on their stand and recommended them. It's a fantastic wax at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Interesting. Never heard of that make before. Will have a mooch into it.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Black Fire Midnight Sun.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Adams Patriot Wax, expensive but fantastic wax. Not available in UK now, sadly. $60 shipping from America!


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Dunno if its within the parameters but honestly Polish Angel Master Sealant is well up there with the best ive ever tried. Can apply by machine. Easy on mega easy off. Results are 11/10. Only thing that lets it down is the price but even then a little goes a long way.

Otherwise, as PT1 mentioned, Infinity Wax do a Synrgy wax which is fantastic for lasting but it is expensive and a bit of a PITA to use


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

still rate Souveran


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Not sure about favourite but most surprising? One noone uses.

Sonax Wax 1. Its based on the BSD that everyone raves about, noone thinks to use their wax with it 

Its like BSD on steroids, imagine the gloss/protection agent in bsd is watered down, this is a concentrated cream.

Once it cures your car looks like new, people comment "new car pete?" nope.... its 14 years old.

It literally looks like a new coat of clearcoat. Likely be my sealant for winter as like i say bsd on steroids, not even my mequires cermaic hybrid is as good (in fact disappointing hence my move to BH/Gyeon).

Nocuring either, just work it in and buff to a shine then in 24 hours youll see its real glory.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I cracked open a wax that I have not used in about 3 years and loved using it, and the glassy finish, beading and ease of use - Autosmart WAX. 

Had used Waxaddict Graphene before on my car - nice depth of shine, but I felt after a few weeks the depth disappeared.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

We have/had Autosmart Wax in work. I've never used it but always remembered one of the lads saying it was a pain to use.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

NorthantsPete said:


> Not sure about favourite but most surprising? One noone uses.
> 
> Sonax Wax 1. Its based on the BSD that everyone raves about, noone thinks to use their wax with it
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sonax-1837501-X-treme-Brilliant-Hybrid/dp/B001005C2U

This stuff?


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

NorthantsPete said:


> Not sure about favourite but most surprising? One noone uses.
> 
> Sonax Wax 1. Its based on the BSD that everyone raves about, noone thinks to use their wax with it
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Wax 1 or Sonax Xtreme Liquid Wax 1?


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

It was probably Autosmart Carnauba Gold they had.

Autosmart WAX is a differnt wax.



Imprezaworks said:


> We have/had Autosmart Wax in work. I've never used it but always remembered one of the lads saying it was a pain to use.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Possibly Fusso, these days im not fit enough to be waxing the car every few weeks lol


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Nah is wax. Looks like caramac lol


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought Pinnacle Souveran for £60.75 and Wolfgang Fusion for £66.50 both with discount.
Also got a small 30ml pot of Dodo Juice Supernatural. First Dodo Juice product I've ever bought.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Wax planet - white noise , my favourite montan wax.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Of the limited experience i have with paste wax's, the one that i like the most is not the ultimate or the glossiest by any means, but i just keep coming back to FK1000p for that strange, but really lovely "thick clearcoat" look it gives - i actually prefer it to a glossier finish - it just kind of makes a car look "new" in some way.

The other big hitter i have is Autoglym UHD, which is a fantastic looking super glossy wax, but i don't have any experience of the mega glossy short-lived show wax's, so i am sure there is better looking out there for the ultimate bling. 

I'll get me coat ..... :lol:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I don’t have a favourite paste wax really. I think BH DSW is the benchmark wax - as an all rounder, taking value, durability, ease of use (but also an education on how to use waxes), hydrophobics, chemical resistance etc into account I don’t think anything beats it as an all rounder at that budget price point.

Saying that, I love the look of Montan waxes on my cars. It’s a sharper, deeper look, though obviously very subtle and is especially great on light cars, though I like that look on all colours. My favourite looking wax is freshly applied Wowo’s Nanocoat as it has that Montan look.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

P21's or Zymol Glasur


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I've pretty much stopped trying different waxes after discovering Raceglaze Black Label which ticks absolutely every box for me including value for money. :thumb:


----------



## patch10 (Sep 23, 2017)

i just keep coming back to Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax think its easy to use and suits my red paint. maybe i should be more adventurous and buy / try more expensive waxes


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

DistortedVision said:


> Are you talking about Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Wax 1 or Sonax Xtreme Liquid Wax 1?


Brilliant wax 1. I also use this many times. Cheap and beat a lot products.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

galamaa said:


> Brilliant wax 1. I also use this many times. Cheap and beat a lot products.


And use this product with good shampoo. Like korrek pro shampoo. . All sonax lsp loves korrek pro shampoo. It makes sonax products extreme clear and shiny and dont strip back beading or shine. Also try sonax ceramic shampoo (red bottle). Wash with korrek, after mix shampoo to foamgun and spray over. Take sponge, take over and voila-This is your shinest car. Next wash with korrek shampoo, it looks even better and bead like bsd.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Autoglym HD wax was my first decent/expensive wax. Great beading and overall decent thought I found it picky about overapplication and the supplied applicators were troublesome to keep working (have to constantly rewet).

476S and FK1000p were great to use, with FK1000p being basically idiot proof. I preferred the hydrophobics of HD wax but FK was so much easier to get on with.

I just ordered Gyeon Q2 wax so I'll have a bunch of threads and videos based around that.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

So after accessing my wax colelction which I've had for over 10 years I found:

Dodo Juice Supernatural V2
Voctoria Concours

Was considering a new premium wax and wondered what the thoughts were on the following (appreciate it might be a tough one!) the car in question is a dark coloured car (Daytona Violet E36 M3)

- Swissvax Best of Show
- Zymol Glasur
- Raceglaze 55
- Stick with SN!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Sheep said:


> I just ordered Gyeon Q2 wax so I'll have a bunch of threads and videos based around that.


I'll look forward to seeing your thoughts, Iv almost ordered this several times but already have more waxes then I'll ever use.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Lwalker (May 14, 2011)

Dodo juice supernatural, I’ve been using it for years along with purple haze and bouncers vanilla ice. I’ve recently just purchased some dodo juice hybrid wax and high I can’t wait to try.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Kenan said:


> I'll look forward to seeing your thoughts, Iv almost ordered this several times but already have more waxes then I'll ever use.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


I'll compare it to as many paste waxes as I can in One video, and ceramic toppers in another as it straddles both sides of that coin.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Breezy said:


> So after accessing my wax colelction which I've had for over 10 years I found:
> 
> Dodo Juice Supernatural V2
> Voctoria Concours
> ...


Out of sn, glasur and 55 i would go glasur. If you are not to concerned about durability i would consider swissvax onyx, pretty much the same as best of show, just doesn't last as long

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

pt1 said:


> Out of sn, glasur and 55 i would go glasur. If you are not to concerned about durability i would consider swissvax onyx, pretty much the same as best of show, just doesn't last as long
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Leaning towards best of show as I used it a few years ago and the finish was very good! how long does glasur typically last the car in question is pretty much a garage queen so durability isn't a huge issue but nice to have


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Breezy said:


> Leaning towards best of show as I used it a few years ago and the finish was very good! how long does glasur typically last the car in question is pretty much a garage queen so durability isn't a huge issue but nice to have


Should last a good while if its a garage queen  on a daily driver, on prepped paint i have had good a few month out of it in the past

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Call me old fashioned but I have used Meguiars Mirror Glaze 16 for many years, it's quite hard to find now as Meguiars have stopped making it, I brought half a dozen tins a few years ago because of this, down to a tin and a half left. 

Great wax to apply and not very difficult to remove, beading and longevity is excellent.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

1. Zymol Ital
2. Zymol Glasur - doesnt quite have the wetness of Ital
3. Zymol Carbon - for what it cost, especially 5 few years ago, its impressive for the visuals and beading


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I rate infinity wax graphene very highly. Easy enough to use and the finish is great and the durability and water behaviour is even more impressive 

For out and out gloss and ease of use my favourite is Swissvax Utopia. 

On a budget it's hard to look past Britemax vantage. Great finish and a doddle to use

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought Waxaddict Graphene and on my car after a 2 stage buff, and a panel wipe down got 2 months of decent beading and then it looked as if it failed. 
Stripped back and reapplied it and was the same. 
Back to using Autosmart WAX, been on the car 6 weeks, and have not washed the car since, and still beading with the dust and traffic film on it. £30 wax wins over a £150 wax. Also, still like using FK1000P on the other car over winter - bought a used tin off a member on here 10 years ago and still nowhere near finishing the tin.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

DoDo J ShineCtaft and Gyeon Wax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

